
The Effects of Rent Control Expansion: Evidence from San Francisco - monort
https://pubs.aeaweb.org/doi/pdfplus/10.1257/aer.20181289
======
mdorazio
This is pretty much in line with the other rent control studies I’ve read. It
succeeds only in its stated goal of keeping incumbent renters from getting
priced out of their homes. It is long-term counterproductive in basically ever
other way.

